# 389 head gasket problem



## blm (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi,
I have a 64 GTO 389 tri power.Motor has complete rebuild .060 over decked crack checked I have blown 2 head gaskets on the right side in less than 200 miles??? I do however have a header tapping on a cross member on this side. Could that cause a blown head gasket??? Thanks getting frustrated...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

No a header tapping on the cross member won't cause a head gasket to blow. If the block and head both are totally flat, I would replace the head bolts on that side and use a product like "Copper Coat" on both sides of the gasket.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I suspect the machine work. Remove the head and check the block and head for trueness with a real straight edge.


----------

